# Black & Black tan doe's x Red buck



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Waiting to see exactly what i get! The black doe chewed the tails off her babies hense the short tails


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

o. why did she do that? they're very cute


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Just habit i think, some mother overdo it when they clean them, the last litter she had, she ate the tails and the legs, i had to cull the remaining living babies, so this is an improvement. I won't be using her for breeding again, not now shes done it twice.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

last night


----------



## Pied Pythons (Feb 11, 2010)

Can you please give me a run through of all the colours in this litter...I've got a litter of 8 from a Satin Fawn doe to a Black Tan buck (carrying blue dilute & satin at least).

I've got a few that look like the top right kit in your last photo, and one identical to the bottom left kit.

None as dark as the darker ones in your litter though, they're stunning


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oooooh look at those reds!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yummy colors; the reds are so dark they look like chocolate.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

they are yummy! so rich! I want those agoutis!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the dark agoutis!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

that mahoganny agouti is beeeauuuutiful!!!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks!

Its a shame the mothers are pet type, although still of good size body wise, but i will probably keep the whole litter back to work with, doe's will probably be put back to the buck


----------



## Pied Pythons (Feb 11, 2010)

Can anyone shed some light on which is which for me please; regarding my previous post? Thank you in advance, much appreciated


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Agouti are the browny coloured ones with what appear to be darker, almost black faces, wild colour basically, look like little robbers. red are the browny reddish coloured ones. The lighter ones i'm not too sure about, can't be fawn or argente as they don't have pink eyes...possibly just rubbish reds..., but its hard to tell at such a young age, will get a clearer view of what exactly i have when they are a bit bigger.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Look at that color! Can't wait to see how the bellies turn out.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Lots of change...

also had a baby born 2 days ago from red x red breeding, it is however just a single baby...and i bet its a buck! pics when its fur starts to come though.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They look very fat and healthy


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

They're coming along very well, can't wait to see them as young adults and decide who stays on for breeding


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

They are really pretty. Look a bit like chocolates ^^ nice and rich colours


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The depth of colour on that red is fab already! I'd love to see its progress.
I'm rather envious of some of the reds you've posted so far Velvet.... :mrgreen: 
x


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you 

This is my first litter from my reds, so anything is a bonus right now, hope to work with them, maybe get hold of some more at some stage and improve them as much as possible!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh gawd, they are gorgous...I am green with envy.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

The little red doe is coming along nicely


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow. I do so want a red mouse like that! the colour is just great


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

What a cutie!!! She is on FIRE!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very lovely.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i bought one like that the other day off someone on here


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Did the mom munch some of the tails? I really love the reds!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

She did indeed, this was her second chance really, she chewed the tails and legs off her last litter. Sadly she won't be bred from again seeing as shes done it twice now! Luckily they are all doing well


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well at least you have babies you can continue your lines with. Sad that the mom was so aggressive with them.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, yes. A line of that quality is worth continuing! Let us hope that the little girls have not learned mum's habits.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

The not so little anymore agouti buck with half a tail from this litter is now a lovely, chunky and very shiny boy. Pics don't do him justice as flash has diluted his colour, he's actually very dark and rich, a definite keeper


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

weird... i had a dream about a baby mouse with its tail chewed off last night... o the horror!


----------



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

You need to take more water with it!


----------



## Kelley James (Jan 24, 2012)

mousery_girl said:


> they are yummy! so rich! I want those agoutis!


I'm new to the genetics of breeding, particularly where it comes to litters. I have some interesting ones, & as soon as I remember where I put my camera phone I'll put some pics up.(I had the service shut off, due to some financial problems due to someone hacking my financials)

But, I had a black long haired male, & bred him to red-eyed whites. I got a pretty little pup (well, each mother had 12 pups each!!!), & the pups are the colour of coffee with cream, that rich butterscotch colour that coffee takes, when you pour cream in, & it keeps the buttery yellows, as it matures to a tan colour in the semi-adult...

I am getting some interesting grays, like that nice cloud grey, that blue/silver/grey stormy cloud colour. The surprise with THAT particular baby brought was ruby red eyes! Her grand-papa is the black male I mentioned. I originally planned to feed them to my snakes, but I'm finding pre-killing is traumatic for me, & I will NOT live feed but, because of my intent, I didn't originally think they'd live long enough to reproduce, so I didn't separate by gender. So, I had 6 or 8 pregnant females, that I created a nursery tank for. (They took to it very well, they culled their litters to about 7-8 apiece, & the population stayed firm) I have no idea who the parents are, except that one of them is a pup by Papa Don Juan DeMousie, the black long-hair, (Papa Don Juan - he coaxed 2 females into moving out of their cage & into his, when I put both cages into the bath-tub to get aquainted) & a red-eyed white doe (for sure) & the other parent came from my other buck, what I think was a piebald. So, ALL the other mice in the mix were the red-eyed whites, some brindle-foxes, & brindle selves (is that the right plural?), & Houdini, the buck that I would call a short-hair, black & white piebald, but you might have the another name colour for him.

So with that set of genes, somehow I got what I think you call a red-eyed Lavender (Ruby eyed?) with a light silver/blue/grey cloud colour.

The Ruby-eyed grey mouse has the grand sire's long fur. He's a little puff-ball. He has pink nose, tail, & paws, no other observable pigment, other than her fur.

Des anyone know what colour variation she might be, just from the description? And I'll try to get a picture up. Oh! Found my phone. (hip pocket!)But it needs a charge first.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry, not good at genetics myself, you may have more luck posting in the Genetics section


----------



## lifelongcannibal (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea, one of my does chewed her babies tails as well. In fact, I believe she has a half tail, I got her from the store like that. Coincidence?


----------

